# Using programming skills



## acl77trader (7 May 2013)

I've noticed numerous posts where people have recommended learning how to program. Is there any particular type of software or language that people are referring to or that is commonly used for monitoring and charting markets. ie - excel spreadsheets, databases, java applications, off the shelf software etc?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 May 2013)

acl77trader said:


> I've noticed numerous posts where people have recommended learning how to program. Is there any particular type of software or language that people are referring to or that is commonly used for monitoring and charting markets. ie - excel spreadsheets, databases, java applications, off the shelf software etc?




Amibroker.  Uses a language similar to C, called Amibroker Formula Language (AFL).


----------



## waza1960 (7 May 2013)

Metatrader 4 = c++
Metatrader 5 = c++ based (OOB ,Object Oriented Based)
Ninja Trader = C#
Multicharts = EasyLanguage or C# (net version)
Amibroker = AFL (based on C++)

 Numerous other platforms and languages ...above are the main ones


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 May 2013)

waza1960 said:


> Metatrader 4 = c++
> Metatrader 5 = c++ based (OOB ,Object Oriented Based)
> Ninja Trader = C#
> Multicharts = EasyLanguage or C# (net version)
> ...




Amibroker _programming language_ is like C.  (the charting package itself is written in C++).


----------



## acl77trader (7 May 2013)

Thanks for that. I'll download the amibroker software and have a go.


----------



## CanOz (7 May 2013)

acl77trader said:


> Thanks for that. I'll download the amibroker software and have a go.




Are you a programmer acl77?


----------



## ROE (7 May 2013)

You only need to learn one language, you can pick up other languages very fast once you know one
because the logic and theory are the same, syntax wise it's different for each language


----------



## MrBurns (7 May 2013)

acl77trader said:


> I've noticed numerous posts where people have recommended learning how to program. Is there any particular type of software or language that people are referring to or that is commonly used for monitoring and charting markets. ie - excel spreadsheets, databases, java applications, off the shelf software etc?




I run a web site and have had to give it to people in Indonesia as I cant find anyone here that's works in asp.net .......and is good at it.
Hopefully it will work, they start at the end of the month....


----------



## waza1960 (7 May 2013)

> I run a web site and have had to give it to people in Indonesia as I cant find anyone here that's works in asp.net .......and is good at it.
> Hopefully it will work, they start at the end of the month....




 I use lots of OS programmers and find them very good apart from the odd misunderstanding due to Language Difficulties


----------



## DJG (7 May 2013)

waza1960 said:


> I use lots of OS programmers and find them very good apart from the odd misunderstanding due to Language Difficulties




What's a OS programmer cost? Of course depending on difficulty, effort and time involved but a rough figure will do


----------



## waza1960 (7 May 2013)

> What's a OS programmer cost? Of course depending on difficulty, effort and time involved but a rough figure will do




 Ex communist Bloc countries (best programmers IMO) from $15 usd/hr
 Chinese/Asian/Indian programmers   from $10 USD /hr
 Americans / Europeans   $50+


----------



## CanOz (7 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I run a web site and have had to give it to people in Indonesia as I cant find anyone here that's works in asp.net .......and is good at it.
> Hopefully it will work, they start at the end of the month....




Mr.Burns, eLance is a great option for that kind of stuff. Just make sure you are thorough in your evaluation and selection process....

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## MrBurns (7 May 2013)

waza1960 said:


> I use lots of OS programmers and find them very good apart from the odd misunderstanding due to Language Difficulties




These people have a contact in Sydney as their GM and I know this guy through other work he does so if I have any problems I can go to him, otherwise I would never hand the site over to people overseas.



DJG said:


> What's a OS programmer cost? Of course depending on difficulty, effort and time involved but a rough figure will do




$22 per hour, $130 to $150 here but that's not the reason I'm moving, it's just too hard to find someone competent and reliable that works on an hourly rate........for ASP.NET anyway.



CanOz said:


> Mr.Burns, eLance is a great option for that kind of stuff. Just make sure you are thorough in your evaluation and selection process....
> 
> Cheers,
> CanOz




Yep see above.......fingers crossed.


----------



## FlyingFox (7 May 2013)

ROE said:


> You only need to learn one language, you can pick up other languages very fast once you know one
> because the logic and theory are the same, syntax wise it's different for each language




This is generally true for languages within a particular paradigm  e.g procedural, OO etc but not necessarily across paradigms.

So pick a language that is used for what you want to use it for....


----------



## FlyingFox (7 May 2013)

MrBurns said:


> $22 per hour, $130 to $150 here but that's not the reason I'm moving, it's just too hard to find someone competent and reliable that works on an hourly rate........for ASP.NET anyway.




Pity I despise web programming etc ... lol ... ASP is unfortunately a very specific tech that has not gained traction (with good reason, I would shoot myself before going back to using internet explorer). Curious, any particular reason for using ASP?


----------



## MrBurns (7 May 2013)

FlyingFox said:


> Pity I despise web programming etc ... lol ... ASP is unfortunately a very specific tech that has not gained traction (with good reason, I would shoot myself before going back to using internet explorer). Curious, any particular reason for using ASP?




No reason just the way it started out, I've had a quote of $20k to redo it but not interested in that BUT if the indonesians work out anything is possible at those prices.


----------

